# 3.5T horsebox drivers: Tyre pressure?



## Hen (12 March 2011)

If you drive a 3.5T horsebox (Renault Master) - what tyre pressure do you use? I can't remember and there's no handy sticker on my box to remind me!! Any help much appreciated. Thanks for reading! Load would be one horse only, so probably total weight incl. driver 3-3.2T.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 March 2011)

I did mine the other day - as I remember on my sticker it was 54 or 56 on the front and 63 on the back....I'll check tomorrow and if no-one else replies, I'll pm you tomorrow evening.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 March 2011)

I think the above applies if your tyre sizes are 225/65R/16C as mine are..


----------



## Mabel98 (12 March 2011)

Mine are 55 front, 65 back. Tyre sizes as above


----------



## Hen (12 March 2011)

Brilliant, thank you very much, I will check my tyre size too, forgot that - doh


----------

